# Jerking in pressing brake and clutch



## ZeroNeo (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Guys and gals

I am a new member and I am from Cape Town South Africa.
I have a Nissan Sabre 200 GXi (SR20DE). Its a hatch back and I think this shape was only made in South Africa.
Anyways to my problem
Its a two fold problem so 2 Q's

Q1 I don't seem to be getting any spark from my coil. 
Is it possible to have the coil checked at am auto electrian if I take the coil off the car. I am not to sure if it is the coil because the car was starting and then just thru me away this past Saterday as I reversed in the motor just cut out and I could not start again. 
Q2 Well i think this relates to Q1 due to for the past couple of weeks I have been having a problem where when i press the brake when the car the revs drop and the motor feels like it wants to cut out. This normally only happened when the car reaches operating temperature. The same thing happens when I want to reverse and the clutch and brake are pressed in at the same time the rev drop and it wants to cut out. 

It seems the problem is somehow related to the brake as once I take my foot off the brake the revs jump back up. I took the car to a Nissan dealer when it was still starting and they say it is the KNOCK SENSOR. Somehow i don't think so but who knows......
I also spoke to a Nissan specialist that is in another province and he says that I should check the brake vaccumn pipes as one could be perished.
Anyone got any ideas????


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, it's good to check first the brake vacuum lines and booster, also does the brake pedal feel really hard and difficult to press?? cause that is a sign of a failed booster.


----------



## ZeroNeo (Dec 17, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> well, it's good to check first the brake vacuum lines and booster, also does the brake pedal feel really hard and difficult to press?? cause that is a sign of a failed booster.



Well no the brake pedal seems normal does not feel hard at all, it feels actually a bit low if anything. Any other possiblities???


----------



## ameer (Feb 16, 2005)

ZeroNeo said:


> Hi Guys and gals
> 
> I am a new member and I am from Cape Town South Africa.
> I have a Nissan Sabre 200 GXi (SR20DE). Its a hatch back and I think this shape was only made in South Africa.
> ...


Aid you have your injector checked out? Sounds like a throttle switch or something.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like you got a vaccume leak.


----------

